# Which wattage bulb to go with for 40g



## Adam2v (Aug 3, 2013)

plan on getting a baby b/w tegu and had a question on what PowerSun bulb i should get. They say you shouldn't use a dimmer on them so i was wondering if anyone has used them with a 40 gallon breeder tank and what wattage was used for a perfect basking temp.

Thanks


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 3, 2013)

100w powersun

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Adam2v (Aug 3, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> 100w powersun
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3


 

what would be a proper distance from the basking spot? I was reading up and said around 18 inches or so, just want to be sure.


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 3, 2013)

For a 100w its 12"

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Tyler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

Adam2v said:


> what would be a proper distance from the basking spot? I was reading up and said around 18 inches or so, just want to be sure.


18 is fine. http://zoomed.com/Library/ProductDBFiles/UVB-Reach.pdf


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 3, 2013)

It completely depends on the ambient conditions. If room temperature is cooler, the bulb should be closer. Warmer temperatures and the bulb won't need to be as close.


----------



## Adam2v (Aug 3, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> It completely depends on the ambient conditions. If room temperature is cooler, the bulb should be closer. Warmer temperatures and the bulb won't need to be as close.


 

So it wont matter for the UVB and UVA as far as distance goes?


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 3, 2013)

It will, but again those will vary with ambient conditions. You'll get greater UVB intensity the closer the bulb is to the tegu. You'll also get greater thermal intensity and risk burning your tegu. Humidity, atmospheric pressure, several other factors can minimally impact the UVB. The main thing you want to be concerned with is the temperature your tegu will experience from the bulb, and whether the tegu can come in contact with the bulb.


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 4, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> It will, but again those will vary with ambient conditions. You'll get greater UVB intensity the closer the bulb is to the tegu. You'll also get greater thermal intensity and risk burning your tegu. Humidity, atmospheric pressure, several other factors can minimally impact the UVB. The main thing you want to be concerned with is the temperature your tegu will experience from the bulb, and whether the tegu can come in contact with the bulb.


So wit a 95 hot side how far away would u put a 160w I would love the info because Godzilla still won't bask under the uvb amd its about 17-20" away from surface

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Adam2v (Aug 4, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> It will, but again those will vary with ambient conditions. You'll get greater UVB intensity the closer the bulb is to the tegu. You'll also get greater thermal intensity and risk burning your tegu. Humidity, atmospheric pressure, several other factors can minimally impact the UVB. The main thing you want to be concerned with is the temperature your tegu will experience from the bulb, and whether the tegu can come in contact with the bulb.


 

ahh alright thanks for the info.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 4, 2013)

chitodadon, that's something you need to work out empirically for yourself. You want the bulb close enough so that your tegu can properly thermoregulate. When active, tegus like to regulate their body temperature at around roughly 37 degrees Celsius (about the same as most mammals). That doesn't mean that's the temperature the enclosure needs to be, but what temperature your tegu can achieve by basking. To figure this out, you're just going to need to do the "trial and error" method. Best tool to do that is an IR temp gun and measure your tegu's body temperature. If it isn't close, then you need to move the bulb closer so the tegu has access to greater thermal intensity.


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 4, 2013)

So wat would u say the temp should be 

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 5, 2013)

A smaller tegu will heat up faster than a larger tegu. A darker tegu will heat up faster than a lighter tegu. A fatter tegu will retain heat longer than a thinner tegu. A glass enclosure will have a higher degree of heat flux than an insulated enclosure. In other words, everyone has a different situation, and you need to fine tune your heating to suit yours. As stated, you want to give your tegu the appropriate heat to be able to behaviourally thermoregulate without danger of burning, and that tegus typically seem to prefer modulating their body temperature around 37 degrees Celsius.


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok he stays on cool side a lot almost majority of time um less henis roaming or outside but when in enclosure he will go on hot side for about 2 minutes and sit under the lamp and then walk around hotside then back to cool sode and remember Godzilla got darker and also is 4ft 12lbs

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't know what you want me to say, only YOU can tell if your tegu has a good temperature by measuring your tegu's body temperature.


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 5, 2013)

What would u say the body temp should be the in Fahrenheit

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 5, 2013)

I'd say google can be your friend.


----------



## angel61939 (Aug 5, 2013)

Adam2v said:


> plan on getting a baby b/w tegu and had a question on what PowerSun bulb i should get. They say you shouldn't use a dimmer on them so i was wondering if anyone has used them with a 40 gallon breeder tank and what wattage was used for a perfect basking temp.
> 
> Thanks


 
just use any bulb 100 or higher and you should be good


----------

